# Hi all. New member



## Montecarlodrag (May 24, 2008)

Hi.

I am a Tang soo Do Black Belt from Chihuahua Mexico.
I been training TSD for over 16 years. I'm a Sam Dan - Bo Kyo Sa Nim.

I'm very happy to be here, and looking forward to meet people all over the world who also like the art of TSD.

Regards.


----------



## Jai (May 24, 2008)

welcome to the MT community


----------



## IcemanSK (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT! Go to the "Meet & Greet" section & introduce yourself to the whole community.


----------



## Fiendlover (May 24, 2008)

Welcome and I hope you like MT!

:wavey:


----------



## MBuzzy (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Always good for more TSD/SBD


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## hapkenkido (May 25, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 25, 2008)

Welcome! Tang Soo!

Out of interest, is your dojang affiliated with a federation?


----------



## Montecarlodrag (May 26, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Welcome! Tang Soo!
> 
> Out of interest, is your dojang affiliated with a federation?


 
Yes, we are affiliated with Pan-Am Tang Soo Do, Grand Master Chung Su Kim.

In my Dojang, we are 3 Black Belts. Two 3rd Dan and our Sa Bom Nim is 4th Dan.

Regards.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to MT

Tang Soo!!


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2008)

Waves hello.  Tang Soo!


----------

